# Volunteering at restaurant



## gnnairda (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi all,

When I ask someone if I can volunteer  at their restaurant do I tell them that I will work for free for the sake of getting kitchen experience? Should I bring a resume? 
 Would it matter if I include my First Aid certificate , Radiation safety certificate to help show help show I'm well aware of safety. I will have a diploma in Biological Sciences Technology - Laboratory and Research , if I include that in the resume would it make them have doubts I'm going to be serious in the kitchen? Most of the restaurants in my area are franchises so would it be worth the trouble to volunteer there?


Thanks in advance,

Adrian


----------

